# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Artrose halswervels

## HENRICUS

Hallo,

Ik ben brandnieuw op deze site en zit met het volgende:

De artsen hebben na verschillende onderzoeken vastgesteld dat ik verregaande artrose heb in mijn hals. (Symptomen: halspijn, uitstralingspijnen naar de schouder en bovenarm) De behandelende artsen waren niet echt positief over het vervolg van het ziektebeeld.

Wie kan mij wat meer vertellen over het verloop, eventuele behandelingen en gevolgen op lange termijn?

----------


## bep99

ik kan er wel wat over zeggen...ik heb het ook.
Pijn in bovenarmen, onderarmen en handen.
Bij mij is het niet operabe": er zijn teveel wervels met artrose, en dan is operatie niet een eerste keuze: met andere woorden: gevaarlijk.

Ik heb pijnbestrijding en leefregels.

Dan is het wel goed te doen.

Over het vbeloop kan ik niet veel zeggen, Henricus.

Ik maak me ook wel eens zorgen overde langere termijn.

Ik denk dat het per persoon ook weer wat anders is.

----------


## dotito

Bij deze van harte welkom op MC  :Wink: 

Ook ik leef al jaren met artrose maar dan wel in mijn rug. Jammer gaat artrose nooit meer weer, eens je dat hebt blijf je er last van ondervinden. Je kan wel je levensstijl aanpassen zoals hierboven al vermeld is. Ik ken ook mensen op de fysio met artrose in hun nek die dan komen revalideren en met resultaat.

Natuurlijk artrose is een aandoening van het kraakbeen, waar we nooit genezen van zullen worden.

Wat ik vooral doe uit al mijn ervaringen is regelmatig bewegen, hoe moeilijk het soms is. Daardoor heb ik ook iets minder pijn. En u levensstijl aanpassen, en vooral heel veel water drinken.

Veel beterschap toegewenst!

Grtjes Do

----------


## koenraadh

<dag, paar maanden geleden heb ik van mijn dokter het medicijn :LEDERTREXATE 2,5 mg gekregen voor een eventueel gezwel in mijn voet wat achteraf een geknelde zenuw bleek te zijn in de enkel. Tot grote verbazing verdween mijn hoofdpijn dat door mijn nek komt.
Nu ben ik terug begonnen met LEDERTRXATE 3 pillen per dag en dat om de week. Aangezien 
de aard van dit medicijn met eventueel vele bijwerkingen vraag ik hier of er mensen zijn met ervaringen over dit medicijn. Al bij al heb ik bij de eerste kuur me heel goed gevoeld.
groeten koen

----------


## MissMolly

Het medicijn heeft inderdaad nogal wat bijwerkingen, maar het is heel goed mogelijk dat je voor de gewrichtspijnen met een lagere dosering toekan, de dosis die jij voorgeschreven hebt gekregen was als middel tegen kanker.

Als het bij jou goed helpt en je ondervindt geen nare bijwerkingen, zou je zeker met je arts kunnen overleggen of je, als de pijn weer terugkomt, misschien nogmaals zo'n kuur zou kunnen krijgen. Mogelijk een lichtere kuur, die meer gericht is op gewrichtspijn. 

Als de arts de nadelen (bijwerkingen) niet tegen de voordelen vindt opwegen, zal hij dat zeker zeggen, en misschien kan hij je dan een alternatief bieden.

Ik denk niet dat dit medicijn erg snel voorgeschreven wordt bij gewrichtsklachten, omdat het nogal veel bijwerkingen kan hebben, en een wisselwerking geeft met veel pijnstillers (die de meeste mensen met gewrichtspijn toch ook in ruime mate gebruiken).

----------


## koenraadh

Ik ben terug begonnen met een kuur LEDERTRXATE, na 4 weken had ik nog steeds hevige hoofdpijn aanvallen wat ik bij de eerste kuur niet had. Bij de eerste kuur was ik thuis druk bezig met verbouwingen en ik maakte weinig tijd om te eten, alleen wat fruit, brood en kip dus geen snoep en ik verloor ook wat gewicht. Omdat ik graag snoep begin ik te vermoeden dat suikers mede oorzaak kan zijn van mijn hoofdpijn. Ik ben met de kuur gestopt en wacht af hoe het verder gaat als ik geen suikers eet.

----------

